# job in sharm el sheikh



## g.alexia

Hello i want to find a job in sharm el sheikh if anyone knows any side please inform me 
thaks


----------



## Sam

g.alexia said:


> Hello i want to find a job in sharm el sheikh if anyone knows any side please inform me
> thaks


There is another board to post in for job seekers specifically, you can try that.

I find the best thing is to just get to Sharm and distribute your CV. There are lots of hotels and diving centres around, it all depends really on your qualifications and what you want.


----------

